# punishing = εξαντλητικός, εξοντωτικός, επώδυνος | punitive = τιμωρητικός



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

bernardina said:


> > Στην πράξη, όμως, η διαδικασία εισαγωγής ενός νέου νομίσματος είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκη και *τιμωρητική* για τη χώρα απ' ό,τι φαίνεται.
> 
> 
> Από άρθρο του Βήματος
> ...



Πολύ εύστοχη η παρατήρηση και αξίζει να δούμε καλύτερα τα γύρω γύρω. Πρώτα, το *punishing* στο ODE:

*punishing* /ˈpʌnɪʃɪŋ/
adjective
1. physically and mentally demanding; arduous: _the band’s punishing tour schedule_
2. severe and debilitating: _the recession was having a punishing effect on our business_

*εξαντλητικός, εξοντωτικός, εξουθενωτικός *κ.λπ. 

*Τιμωρητικός* είναι αυτός που τιμωρεί, άρα *punitive* (+penalizing, chastising, chastening).

*punitive* inflicting or intended as punishment: _he called for punitive measures against the Eastern bloc_ (ODE)

Έχουμε από την πρόσφατη εμπειρία μας την *τιμωρητική ψήφο* (*punitive vote*).

Η λέξη δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά. Δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012, αλλά υπάρχει στο Λεξικό των Συνωνύμων! Υπάρχει η παλιότερη *κολαστήριος*. 

Αν προστεθεί η διάσταση του φρονηματισμού, τότε έχουμε *σωφρονιστικός* και *φρονηματιστικός* (και όχι _φρονηματικός_! — το επίθετο είναι από το _φρονηματίζω > φρονηματισμός_). Στα αγγλικά προσθέτουμε τουλάχιστον το *correctional*.


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2012)

Μπορεί αν διεξάγει κανείς *punitive campaign* = *τιμωρητική εκστρατεία*, κατά τη στρατιωτική ορολογία, εναντίον των εχθρών του (Οι Ρωμαίοι διέπρεψαν σε αυτό). Τι γίνεται όμως όταν ένα κράτος τιμωρεί τους υπηκόους του;

*Bahrain: Report Confirms Punitive Campaign Against Protesters*​


----------



## MelidonisM (May 31, 2012)

This is the most *muscle-punishing dance* that can ever be performed

Αυτός είναι ο πιο εξαντλητικός για τους μύες χορός που μπορεί ποτέ να εκτελεστεί

For the more *punishing dance numbers* in Staying Alive, Travolta underwent a training regimen that left him looking top-heavy and militant, ready for combat

Για τα πιο δύσκολα χορευτικά νούμερα στο Στέιν Αλάιβ, ο Τραβόλτα ακολούθησε μια προπονητική αγωγή που τον έκανε στο τέλος να δείχνει σαν ντουλάπα, κομάντο, έτοιμο για μάχη


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

Κατά το _μυοχαλαρωτικός_ θα ήταν ωραίο να υπήρχε και _μυοκαταπονητικός._

Για το δεύτερο, το _δύσκολα_ δεν είναι σαφές. Καλύτερα _εξουθενωτικά_.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κατά το _μυοχαλαρωτικός_ θα ήταν ωραίο να υπήρχε και _μυοκαταπονητικός._


ή μυοπονητικός, μυοκουραστικός και μυοκαματικός κατά το μυϊκός κάματος.


nickel said:


> Για το δεύτερο, το _δύσκολα_ δεν είναι σαφές. Καλύτερα _εξουθενωτικά_.


 ή και ζόρικα, ξεθεωτικά για γκόσιπο ύφος.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> ή μυοπονητικός, μυοκουραστικός και μυοκαματικός κατά το μυϊκός κάματος.


Για το πρώτο και το τρίτο δεν είναι καθόλου καλοί οι οιωνοί. Το σκέτο _πονητικός_ των αρχαίων το έχουμε ξεχάσει και ο _κάματος_ μάς έχει δώσει _καματερό_ και _καματάρη_, όχι όμως *_καματικό_. Το _κουραστικός_ είναι, πώς να το πω, από άλλη ομάδα αίματος.


----------



## Rogerios (May 31, 2012)

:devil: Πιστεύω ότι από το νήμα αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε να λείπουν τα Punitive_damages, μια από τις προβληματικότερες ως προς την απόδοσή τους έννοιες του common law...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2012)

Για punitive damages ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11445-punitive-damages


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Αυτός είναι ο πιο εξαντλητικός για τους μύες χορός που μπορεί ποτέ να εκτελεστεί



Δε χρειάζεται η διευκρίνηση "για τους μύες", αφού μιλάμε για χορό, μυϊκή θα είναι η κούραση. Αν ήταν πνευματική, θα άξιζε αναφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δε χρειάζεται η διευκρίνιση "για τους μύες", αφού μιλάμε για χορό, μυϊκή θα είναι η κούραση. Αν ήταν πνευματική, θα άξιζε αναφορά.


Μπορεί να αναφέρεται στον αντίκτυπο που έχει ένας χορός στους θεατές:


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2012)

Για τους θεατές δεν νομίζω να είναι εξαντλητικός, εξουθενωτικός, επώδυνος, τιμωρητικός αυτός ο χορός, σε ΚΣ. 
Το κολαστήριος παίζεται. Αυθεντία, θα μπορούσε να γράψει και διατριβή, το Pole Sutra. Μπράβο της.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> Για τους θεατές δεν νομίζω να είναι εξαντλητικός, εξουθενωτικός, επώδυνος, τιμωρητικός αυτός ο χορός, σε ΚΣ.


Μα πώς, αποδεικνύει ότι ένας χορός *μπορεί* να επιφέρει πνευματική εξάντληση. Σε πιάνει το... κεφάλι σου!


----------

